# Great new router bit for your collection



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Sold. I like this a lot. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I have also used one of these bits (Freud's take on it). I like it, but the setup is kind of a pain. I want to get one of the blocks to help set it up from rocker when I use it again. It has to be pretty exact in the setup or the joint will be off.

Once it's setup correctly, it does make one heck of a nice joint. Thanks for the review


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I have one of those bits in my collection, but have not used it. Your review has given me the interest to try it, and I'll pay special attention to the setup as you recommend. Many thanks for your review.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I picked up a stick of UHMW from Woodcraft and cut off a small block of it and ran it through my setup once I had it dialed in. lets me reset the fence height. Just make sure you label the end with the stock thickness. Lets you have one block with a thickness setup at either end.


----------



## LeeInAZ (Aug 16, 2011)

There was a really good article in Fine Woodworking #218 about setting up these bits using a digital height gauge. By following the steps in that article, it make it MUCH easier to set up the bit for various thicknesses of wood. http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=33889


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't been able to get mine right yet. Well the weather is supposed to be good this weekend so maybe I will try it again since I really want to use this on some jewerly boxes I want to make. The look of the joint when done right is very good and as stated above the thing holds it's self together with no glue.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The joint produced is specified to be a "Strong joint method". Are there any stats out there illustrating this? Stronger than what?


----------



## Zanetracecabinets (Dec 25, 2011)

Yesterday I added a solid core the entire lenght of the legs before I did the glue up and it went very smooth. The only reason that I did this was because of the mortise I will use to join the rails to the legs. I used spring clamps, taped them with painters blue tape and then took off the clamp before moving to the next leg. I have to add some type of decrative cover to the tops of the legs because the end is not that pretty and will be exposed.
Roger - I have read some articles in the past about the bit but I don't remember if they talked about strength. It would have to be strong because of the entire gluing surface that it creates. Guess that now you have any excuses to try out the bit you own. Good luck and email me and tell me what you think of it. 
Cheers


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Roger :
thats only meen its stronger than a butjoint or 45 degree joint 
T.D. :
thanks for the rewiew

Dennis


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Todd, I also have one of these bits, but have never taken the time to do the set up and use it. I'm a 45 degree, with solid core guy. I think I will give it a try though, since it will make an easier to assemble joint. I use the stretch packaging tape to clamp my leg parts together. It works great and there's no glue residue to try and remove.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rockler sell a similar bit that has an accessory UHMW setup block for a few extra $$. Makes router table setup quick and easy. But, like Holt points out, once you get the bit and fence setup dialed in you can make your own from UHMW oe even 3/4" MDF.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rockler sell a similar bit that has an accessory UHMW setup block for a few extra $$. Makes router table setup quick and easy. But, like Holt points out, once you get the bit and fence setup dialed in you can make your own from UHMW or even 3/4" MDF.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Todd,
I have a project that I plan to tackle sometime where I need to have a really strong corner joint, so when I get to it I will try out that bit and report back on what I find. I will be a while, hope you can wait.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

tenontim:
"I use the stretch packaging tape to clamp my leg parts together. It works great and there's no glue residue to try and remove."

That got me thinking… what about those stretchy medical wrap that is often used for wrists and ankles… I wonder if that would work if you were making it closed all the way around…









I used my bit for legs on a short table:


----------



## cdzgardener (Mar 2, 2012)

Grizzly tools offer this bit in two different sizes and I have them both. I use them in my Grizzly Shaper GO1035 1-1/2 H.P.. They are called corner lock mitre bits and as someone else has stated the wood thickness is critical.To help cut down on set up time I made set-up boards for each thickness that I use most often.To use the Shaper I purchased the right angle jig that fits the t-slot on the Shaper table top,this however will allow you to only mill one edge which is to say one edge flat and the other on edge or in carpentry lingo on the jack.I wanted to be able to use the big size bit to make seamless outside corners for my furniture projects as I abhor edge an end grain. After many fruitless discussions with Grizzly techs I recalled how we did it back in the olden days.So I built a box around the Shaper Bit and with the help of 9-5 inch C clamps.I had originally tried to assist the major amount of stock removal by cutting the stock at a 45 degree angle but the bit cuts it anyway which brings up the point of having a secure way to suspend the stock while attempting this cut,which is were the right angle jig comes into play.One other tidbit I find that it is better to mill one side 1/32 of an inch less so the sharp edge can be softened with hand sanding.Then your buddies will stand there in shock when they can't find the joint.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a couple different brands of them and have not been able to get good results. I have 2 different sizes of Katana bits that I have not tried. The setup is different with each thickness of stock. The setup block needs to bet the exact same thickness as your stock. Maybe I have not had very good luck because I dont seem to ever have the same thickness of stock from one project ot another. Even a 64th difference requires a different setup. I recently got some pointers here to help with zeroing in my planner. (Im still learning)

Your joints look great, now I have to try again!


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have one of these as well, it's cool. It's sure a lot stronger than a regular 45 degree joint.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I keep seeing these bits, they appear to do a great job for box joints from what I have seen. I use the stretch medical wrap all the time, strong and leaves no marks


----------

